# Ohio Snow and Ice Thread 2009-2010



## Young Pup

Well, we are under a freeze warning here in Columbus. Seems like we are already in winter mode with the cold temps we have had already in October. Hopefully this year will be just as good as I hear it might be.


----------



## f250man

Yea JP the state trucks have plows and spreaders on and ready to go. We Had a good frost here yesterday


----------



## camconcrete

yep yesterday morning we had frost on the tools.......... then again I was down to a t shirt and sweating at 5 oclock this afternoon stamping concrete


----------



## Young Pup

f250man;834679 said:


> Yea JP the state trucks have plows and spreaders on and ready to go. We Had a good frost here yesterday





camconcrete;834849 said:


> yep yesterday morning we had frost on the tools.......... then again I was down to a t shirt and sweating at 5 oclock this afternoon stamping concrete


Yep we had frost here too the other morning and they said we had a hard freeze? I don't see it other than the grass has slowed a little bit. The flowers in front of the house still look good, so I am skeptical about the hard freeze.


----------



## camconcrete

the next couple of days may make a little difference once this big rain comes thru on friday. hopefully it doesn't rain too much, i gotta hurry up and get a 60 by 100 gravel pad built tomorrow or ill lose half my gravel getting it spread if it rains too much


----------



## Young Pup

yeah we have had some nice weather these past couple of days that is for sure. I hope you get your pad done in time.


----------



## camconcrete

so do i. were far enough behind as it is since last week was a waste


----------



## broncscott

Weather blogers around Cincinnati are looking at possible snow on 11/1 11/2


----------



## Young Pup

broncscott;837544 said:


> Weather blogers around Cincinnati are looking at possible snow on 11/1 11/2


Do you mean these guys?

http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?/index


----------



## broncscott

Yes and snow-day


----------



## MercerUnlimited

Bring it on!!! Shouldn't be hard to be better than last year in Central Ohio.....


----------



## Young Pup

MercerUnlimited;842704 said:


> Bring it on!!! Shouldn't be hard to be better than last year in Central Ohio.....


I just saw on Channel 4 that he had flurries in the forecast for Thursday of this week.


----------



## alsam116

What happened to the snow in cincy on 11-1 and 11-2??you guys keep gettin my hopes up on here. one day well get something


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;850187 said:


> What happened to the snow in cincy on 11-1 and 11-2??you guys keep gettin my hopes up on here. one day well get something


The website I posted above, they were seeing it on model runs and it was just a possibility. We will get our snow soon enough to early in the season for accumulating stuff here right now.


----------



## partsguy08

Been snowing here for about an hour now. The idiot at the store next to us is salting his walkway:laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

i was outside trying out my brand new turbo heater that I found on craigslist. 125,000 BTU unit. orginal price $325 plus tax. I bought it for $160 out the door from some guy. He bought it. and never used at all. he just took it out of the box a couple of days ago. No more late nights in the shop freezing to death trying to fix something on the truck. Oh yeah while I was out there were little snow flakes falling from the sky.


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, snowing up there is a good thing for the guys that are done with lawncare work.


----------



## Geary44

it was actually snowing a little in Mansfield today but it wasn't enough to stick to the ground.


----------



## Ottneys250

This is gona be my first year doing driveways up in Toledo! haha its been warm here latly


----------



## Young Pup

Ottneys250;857835 said:


> This is gona be my first year doing driveways up in Toledo! haha its been warm here latly


Welcome to the forum. Be patient, the snow will get there in due time. Check out this thread with other plow guys from Ohio.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=858363#post858363


----------



## Young Pup

Won't be long now guys. Some storms are starting to show up on the computer models. So now we just sit back and see if the come to reality.


----------



## Drottlawn

Hold on to your hats folks! Look out for the Thursday timeframe. It could be the first good one of the season.:redbounce


----------



## GatorDL55

What's the weather like in OH? Still out of town.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its touch and go... nothing to really write home about

Solon got a good dustting... Brea got like 3" I was told

Here u go.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=878052&postcount=23


----------



## show-n-go

The city salt trucks were out this morning pre salting the local roads. Caught myself staring and wishing for a big one and my plow isn't even installed yet. I guess i better get that done Monday.


----------



## Drottlawn

show-n-go;878129 said:


> The city salt trucks were out this morning pre salting the local roads. Caught myself staring and wishing for a big one and my plow isn't even installed yet. I guess i better get that done Monday.


Was it Cincy or another? I didn't see any, just wondering?

The weather here has been dreary and uneventful. If the storm on Thursday does nothing for us the next definitely will. I have a feeling December is going to be a long cold snowy record breaking one for us down here. Should be the same for you northern guys too!payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

The system they are talking about for next thurs will depend on how much cold air is in place. Too much warm and we will sit in the rain. Cold air and we will be out moving the snow around. But that is a long time off to try and get your hopes up on. Any forecast more than 8hrs out is just like peeing into the wind.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gator, they got 2.5" in Broadview Hts according to the news a few mins ago


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;878184 said:


> The system they are talking about for next thurs will depend on how much cold air is in place. Too much warm and we will sit in the rain. Cold air and we will be out moving the snow around. But that is a long time off to try and get your hopes up on. Any forecast more than 8hrs out is just like peeing into the wind.


I was going to say you get egg in the face on the bad forecast, but the last line above means you get your face all wet. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like someone, has a full voice mail box LOL


----------



## show-n-go

Drottlawn;878165 said:


> Was it Cincy or another? I didn't see any, just wondering?
> 
> The weather here has been dreary and uneventful. If the storm on Thursday does nothing for us the next definitely will. I have a feeling December is going to be a long cold snowy record breaking one for us down here. Should be the same for you northern guys too!payup


It was cincy, I saw them doing the ramps just south of GE, all the way south of paddock, They were throwing a ton down too. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Young Pup

show-n-go;878657 said:


> It was cincy, I saw them doing the ramps just south of GE, all the way south of paddock, They were throwing a ton down too. I couldn't believe it.


So they were salting 75? Wow, or was it brine?


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;878671 said:


> So they were salting 75? Wow, or was it brine?


maybe there budget is better than the city of columbus. we don't have money for anything but the brand new internationals lol


----------



## Drottlawn

Scottscape;879056 said:


> maybe there budget is better than the city of columbus. we don't have money for anything but the brand new internationals lol


lol Cincy's budget is much worse. They are cutting back on police and fire, it is so bad. I think they were spreading it to fill in the pot holes! :laughing: Must be cheaper than blacktop!


----------



## show-n-go

Young Pup;878671 said:


> So they were salting 75? Wow, or was it brine?


It was salt, they weren't doing the highway, just the ramps and side roads in that area. I live in west chester and drove all the way to florence and only saw them in that area. And when i drove buy the salt pile next to 75 there were 2 other trucks loading up with salt. I thought i missed a forcast or something but i guess they were filling in potholes because the only ice i saw was a little frost on my windows this Am.

I hope they run out of salt. Then they will pay us to help them out...


----------



## show-n-go

Thursday is looking good. I guess i better get the install done.. My plow harness is in the back of my Excursion.. The guy thats helping me put me off last friday, i guess i know what im doing tuesday.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

It's slowly turning cold. I just don't see anything of any significance until about the third week of December.


----------



## Young Pup

show-n-go;879870 said:


> It was salt, they weren't doing the highway, just the ramps and side roads in that area. I live in west chester and drove all the way to florence and only saw them in that area. And when i drove buy the salt pile next to 75 there were 2 other trucks loading up with salt. I thought i missed a forcast or something but i guess they were filling in potholes because the only ice i saw was a little frost on my windows this Am.
> 
> I hope they run out of salt. Then they will pay us to help them out...


I know where the salt bin sits. I pass it going to the reds games. Interesting that they were salting that is for sure.



show-n-go;882076 said:


> Thursday is looking good. I guess i better get the install done.. My plow harness is in the back of my Excursion.. The guy thats helping me put me off last friday, i guess i know what im doing tuesday.


I am not getting to excited about this coming week. Maybe next week I will start getting amped up for the plowing season.


----------



## bcofdayton

Here in Dayton, we've had the weatherman going back and forth on the snow for a few different times now, although there was never any indication of accumulation. Most recently was this Friday, this morning it was a 50% chance of snow, now 6hours later it's 10%  (weatherman)


----------



## clark lawn

well its supossed to be mid fifties tomarrow then a slight chance of snow on thursday. even if we do get anything its going to melt real fast the ground is still around 50 degrees.


----------



## bcofdayton

Truth be told I don't have my rig set up yet! I've got the plow set up but I was going over the spreader and realized I needed a new plate Just got my parts today so tomorrow I install, then hurry up and wait!


----------



## show-n-go

My I am past ready for it to be here. And my corner strobes should be here any day now..


----------



## Young Pup

I think we are to get some flurries on Friday here.Should be interesting to see if that holds true. Calling for up to an inch of rain Weds night into Thurs here too.


----------



## show-n-go

Saw a few flakes fall tonight on my way home from work along with some freezing rain.
And then it quit as fast as it started..


----------



## Ottneys250

Hey guys I don't know if this is a silly question, but Im up in toledo you think they would let me buy salt from the city pile? Say a truck full?


----------



## Young Pup

Ottneys250;887963 said:


> Hey guys I don't know if this is a silly question, but Im up in toledo you think they would let me buy salt from the city pile? Say a truck full?


I am 100 percent sure that would be a NO. You need to find a supplier that sells to contractors.


----------



## bcofdayton

Young Pup;888847 said:


> I am 100 percent sure that would be a NO. You need to find a supplier that sells to contractors.


Ditto! They aren't in the business of supplying salt


----------



## Ottneys250

Nope not yet...I just live about three blocks from the pile so that woulda been nice!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

are we gonna get any plowable or salt worth events this week? looks like maybe tuesday night we could throw some salt down?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I doubt it now. Looking at all the reports and models, the upcoming snow will hit the midwest, Canada, Michigan and parts of the northeast. It kinda does this big horseshoe over Ohio, lol. Im not expecting to drop blade for about another month!!! The jet stream just has everything going way south or way north. All part of living in Ohio, lol


----------



## bcofdayton

I hope we get some snow, I'm getting anxious


----------



## slappysdump

Ashtabula got snow yesterday--about an inch or two. Not enough to plow but it made things kinda slick, morons were sliding all over (and off of) the roads. There is still enough snow on the grass today that my kids (I helped) built a snowman today.


----------



## Young Pup

We could see some ice to start with on the mid week system but then it looks to go to rain. Then we should see some snow/flurries at this point. Still I think it is a little far out for an exact call yet.


----------



## bcofdayton

So you're saying there's a chance ;-)


----------



## Young Pup

Monday am looks interesting at this point with what is on radar. But we need the dew point temps to rise up for the snow/ice to make it to the ground. 

As for the midweek thing it will probably start out as rain but it needs to be watched closely.


----------



## bcofdayton

Where can I be educated on the weather, knowing things like a rise in dew point could be advantageous?


----------



## Young Pup

A good place to learn is right here:

http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?/index

Alot of weather enthusists there and a certified meterologist (wxlvr screen name) runs the site.

Good thing is, it is based out of Cincy.


----------



## bcofdayton

excellent, thanks!


----------



## show-n-go

I saw some white stuff on my drive today, Not enough to do anything with but a good site anyway.


----------



## bcofdayton

Yah, we had some up here in Dayton, there were a bunch of slide offs from it too! Anyone ever pull people out for $20?


----------



## Clapper&Company

bcofdayton;893339 said:


> Yah, we had some up here in Dayton, there were a bunch of slide offs from it too! Anyone ever pull people out for $20?


You know you can get a ticket for that?


----------



## Clapper&Company

1st salt of the year today!!!


----------



## bcofdayton

Clapper&Company;894125 said:


> You know you can get a ticket for that?


No lol, but I'm glad I asked!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

> 1st salt of the year today!!!


and one more tommorrow!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

MahonLawnCare;894371 said:


> and one more tommorrow!!


yes sir, i like the way you talk Adam!


----------



## Clapper&Company

bcofdayton;894284 said:


> No lol, but I'm glad I asked!


Yes, you can mostlikly get away with it, if there just stuck

but if there is any damage at all, its a big no no


----------



## bcofdayton

Clapper&Company;894577 said:


> Yes, you can mostlikly get away with it, if there just stuck
> 
> but if there is any damage at all, its a big no no


Yah, that's what I was thinking, a lot of people just slide off the road and the wheels spin and they can't get out. I didn't think it would be illegal though.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

F*ck the police!


----------



## Division

Aren't legitimate tow truck drivers specifically licensed and insured? good catch!


----------



## Nelsen

Sydenstricker....you're in Painesville? Looks like you guys r gonna get a bunch tonight, no?

Lake effect in Cleveland can go anywhere, but I'm really pullin for the Westside to get something. I can't take it being around the house with nothing to do!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Yawn........ Whole lotta wind and a whole lotta no snow and ice. 
I'm ready to make some money!


----------



## hdelectraglide

what a wind today no snow 12/9


----------



## Division

Nelsen: well put, im going crazy over here with plow fever! Thinking about relocating to Buffalo!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nelsen;896382 said:


> Sydenstricker....you're in Painesville? Looks like you guys r gonna get a bunch tonight, no?
> 
> Lake effect in Cleveland can go anywhere, but I'm really pullin for the Westside to get something. I can't take it being around the house with nothing to do!


Not much here at all last night. Enough to put a lil salt down and that is about it. Tonight could be a different story though


----------



## alsam116

has anybody got to go out and play this week at all???just south of cincy we got to go out monday morning 12-7 and salt and then today the lots were covered where the wind wasn't blowing but we were salting one lot and then it was comming down hard for about a half hour, covered the whole lot again. I LOVE SALTING AS MUCH AS PLOWING!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

alsam116;899529 said:


> has anybody got to go out and play this week at all???just south of cincy we got to go out monday morning 12-7 and salt and then today the lots were covered where the wind wasn't blowing but we were salting one lot and then it was comming down hard for about a half hour, covered the whole lot again. I LOVE SALTING AS MUCH AS PLOWING!!!


We been out a few times this week


----------



## plowindiesel

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=2


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yet there isnt much in the 7day about this


----------



## plowindiesel

Clapper&Company;904503 said:


> Yet there isnt much in the 7day about this


I know! Saw the article and thought the same thing to myself. Have looked all over the place for something about this so called "storm" and haven't found a thing. Guess I will just keep sitting and waiting


----------



## Clapper&Company

I hear that.... Im getting good at running the salt route already this year LOL


----------



## 2 clowns mowing

*2 clowns mowing both trucks ready*

both trucks and 30 automatic customer are ready for some snow!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah there is nothing about it in my 7 day either and I am in the friggin snow belt, lol. I will believe it when I see it. Im gettin real good at recliner plowing, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom,

I got the DTN and it shows nothing but some snow on wensday


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

They always over hype these lake effect snows around here anymore. Its the ones they underplay that you have to watch out for!!!


----------



## f250man

I sure hope not just blew my lock outs on Saturday.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Man that sucks Steve!!!


----------



## f250man

They have been on there about 5 years and they werent the best I could have bought but better then the factory ones


----------



## Clapper&Company

We know what steves going to be working on


----------



## plowindiesel

Sydenstricker Landscaping;904681 said:


> They always over hype these lake effect snows around here anymore. Its the ones they underplay that you have to watch out for!!!


Except Jeff Tancheck on Channel 19. Seems like anytime there is going to be a hint of snow that guy is jumping around and yelling all kinds of garbage about school closings and huge accumulations. Cant stand that guy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Jeff Tancheck is a friggin turd stain, lol. I am with you, cant stand the guy one friggin bit. I usually stick with Dick Goddard, although Scott Sabol in the am is pretty good


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Betsy Kling from channel 3 is decent and a little bit of a milf....:redbounce


----------



## Kwise

I salted early sunday morning in canton and green from the freezing rain. Cannot wait to plow something.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Praying to the snow gods!


----------



## plowindiesel

Clapper&Company;904675 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I got the DTN and it shows nothing but some snow on wensday


how did you go about purchasing DTN? i have been on their site a few times and I can't seem to find anything on actually purchasing it


----------



## Clapper&Company

Give them a call

I can get the info for u if you want


----------



## plowindiesel

Clapper&Company;907266 said:


> Give them a call
> 
> I can get the info for u if you want


Thanks! I will give them a call if I have a minute today. If you wouldn't mind shooting me a PM with the info or an email to [email protected] I would appreciate it. What version do you have and what are your thoughts about it thus far?


----------



## Nelsen

Clapper&Company;904503 said:


> Yet there isnt much in the 7day about this


Totally agree Clapper. Not sure why.....maybe because that's overall snowfall over a few days, and not in one overnight?


----------



## Nelsen

Sydenstricker Landscaping;904976 said:


> Jeff Tancheck is a friggin turd stain, lol. I am with you, cant stand the guy one friggin bit. I usually stick with Dick Goddard, although Scott Sabol in the am is pretty good


yeah, that whole Fox8 network is real good.

Tancheck and 19 Action News are after ratings. They are and always will be the lowest of the four networks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Rain and lots of boredom going on around here, lol. If it dont snow soon, my January billing is going to be non-existent:crying: Thank god the wife has a good job now


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

Glad i bought a new wideout this year.. It looks so good making all that money for me sitting in the garage... lol


----------



## bcofdayton

So the extended forecast is now showing snow, then rain sleet and ice next week, one can only hope


----------



## Young Pup

I have not checked the 7 day here, but over on skyeye they are watching an event for us southern guys for the weekend. Looks like you northern guys could get in on it too. I will keep you guys updated from that website.


----------



## Nelsen

Thanks Pup. That next one this weekend will be from the north I saw, so I hope we get in on it. 

I think I'm gonna take a job for the next 7 days, just to give me something to do.... Lol.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I hope so. Getting real bored and real drunk sitting around the house, lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

yeah saw extended showed a lot activity Xmas week but extended's are never accurate..like peeing in the wind!


----------



## NCat496

Nelsen;907651 said:


> yeah, that whole Fox8 network is real good.
> 
> Tancheck and 19 Action News are after ratings. They are and always will be the lowest of the four networks.


My neighbor got into an accident with Andre Bernier, you think it would have knocked some sence into the idiot not to stand in the weather that he is reporting us to stay out of. This character lives in my town, anyone ever seen him? I think he could quailfy to be a legal midget.


----------



## Young Pup

NCat496;908892 said:


> My neighbor got into an accident with Andre Bernier, you think it would have knocked some sence into the idiot not to stand in the weather that he is reporting us to stay out of. This character lives in my town, anyone ever seen him? I think he could quailfy to be a legal midget.


You have something against short people? :laughing: I am one of them, by no means a midget though.


----------



## NCat496

Haha no I dont have anything against short people, Im Italian so I am short also. But this guy Andre is very short.


----------



## show-n-go

They are talking 1-2 for Cincy on friday night... I sure hope they are right.


----------



## Nelsen

All right Cleveland....next seven days are our time to get in on the action. Front moving in from South and colliding with current clipper, will be here by Saturday dinner time. Then after that, another clipper will form on Sunday in WI, and move on down baby!!!!

Bring it already!!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys, been busy getting my Mom home from the hospital today. Looks like we are in for snow this weekend and beyond. Playing catch up on skyeye too, here is a link to a thread in which the current snow for the weekend is being discussed.

http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Weathe...her-discussion/page__st__1500__gopid__113785&


----------



## tom's snow pro

Here in cincinnati I herd that they are calling for 1-2 on saturday morning throughout the day. I hope that we get it, so that I can test out my new plow!


----------



## Young Pup

tom's snow pro;912074 said:


> Here in cincinnati I herd that they are calling for 1-2 on saturday morning throughout the day. I hope that we get it, so that I can test out my new plow!


You can see a little more according to the website I posted above. Check it out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, I tried reading that site. No offense, but they get a bit more nerdy than a star trek convention there, lol:laughing: Guess it is just my stupidity of not understanding them!!


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;912357 said:


> JP, I tried reading that site. No offense, but they get a bit more nerdy than a star trek convention there, lol:laughing: Guess it is just my stupidity of not understanding them!!


Heck I have my decoder out over there trying to figure out what they heck they same sometimes.


----------



## bcofdayton

I was hoping for a chart that gave the 5 day forecast, not so much lol, very knowledgeable though!


----------



## bcofdayton

Sadly I use Facebook (especially without the snow) too much these days. http://www.facebook.com/uvtrick add me, it'd be cool to get to know some of you a little better as I'm still very new


----------



## MercerUnlimited

Great stuff JP. Even if it is a little hard for us less than weather obsessed to read. I'll just keep my fingers crossed up here on the North side of CMH how's that sound? Let's all hope it's the kicker to a great season.
Dan


----------



## Nelsen

Young Pup;912037 said:


> Ok guys, been busy getting my Mom home from the hospital today. Looks like we are in for snow this weekend and beyond. Playing catch up on skyeye too, here is a link to a thread in which the current snow for the weekend is being discussed.
> 
> http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Weathe...her-discussion/page__st__1500__gopid__113785&


Young Pup, you're the man.


----------



## show-n-go

bcofdayton;912617 said:


> Sadly I use Facebook (especially without the snow) too much these days. http://www.facebook.com/uvtrick add me, it'd be cool to get to know some of you a little better as I'm still very new


I can't log into FB at work but if you want to find me on there my name is Deric massie or search for my email; [email protected]


----------



## Young Pup

If you guys go to the website I posted above, I brought back up a map from one of the posters over there. As you can see he has his own website too and is usually pretty darn close to his calls.


----------



## bcofdayton

show-n-go;913154 said:


> I can't log into FB at work but if you want to find me on there my name is Deric massie or search for my email; [email protected]


I just added you


----------



## show-n-go

This storm system is a joke. All the weather men pumped this up to be a 4inch storm.. We might have got 4 inches of rain but I've only seen about an 1-1.5 inches of snow and it's melting as it hit the ground since it's so warm out.. Any of you get something better?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

LOL we got about the same here. A lil bit of freezing rain and then it switched to snow.


----------



## Nelsen

Yeah, nothing on the West side. But, Cleveland wasn't even supposed to get in on the action. Now I'm hearing an actual call for couple of inches Sunday evening for Cleveland. Another day of......BEER!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Here is accuweather's take on the possible upcoming Christmas snow storm.
Personally I hope the low tracks more to the east.


----------



## bcofdayton

we did some salt here in Dayton but that's about it


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;915720 said:


> Here is accuweather's take on the possible upcoming Christmas snow storm.
> Personally I hope the low tracks more to the east.


I am with you on that. The guys over on skyeye are saying it will be west of here too. But it is too soon to call imo. Rain to snow is there call right now. But I am not agreeing with it at all.

Yep, put salt down yesterday and today. I did drop the plow on a doctors office though on Satuday.


----------



## show-n-go

Maybe i should put my plow up for sale so it will snow, that or break something that i can't plow without... lol to many new plow bought in this area, now it will never snow.. I am hoping for a white xmas


----------



## alsam116

i want a white christmas so i dont have to be around the lovley family... HAHA went out and salted saturday morning and plowed a little at one place!! i cant wait for a good fluffy snow of 6" or 8". theyre calling for another inch tonight but i hope theyre wrong(i hope 3")


----------



## show-n-go

alsam116;917155 said:


> i want a white christmas so i dont have to be around the lovley family... HAHA went out and salted saturday morning and plowed a little at one place!! i cant wait for a good fluffy snow of 6" or 8". theyre calling for another inch tonight but i hope theyre wrong(i hope 3")


Yeah i actually got to drop the plow at Toyota in florence. We had some drifts and heavy slush, they had my salt locked up in the parts department so i had to plow a little to clear the drives.. Still haven't got to play with my new western yet.


----------



## jcart

I actually went to baltimore to plow this weekend...prsport


----------



## MahonLawnCare

So now they are saying rain in NE Ohio Friday not snow...that's 3 straight times we missed out! This is getting as bad as it was this summer with all the missed rain!:realmad:


----------



## show-n-go

We get get flurries all day, never amounting to anything.. It's doing that now. Just enough to make me keep looking out the window.


----------



## Nelsen

This is friggin ridiculous.

Has anyone else watched the radar of these events that roll through?

It's like a giant circle over Cleveland. The event rolls in, and like a vortex is created over the city......which remains dry. I'm totally disgusted right now.

I also feel bad for the 3 guys I know who got into plowing this year!! We'll get our due in January, I hope. But those guys must be wondering what the heck they got themselves into...!


----------



## bcofdayton

Dayton was enough for me to salt one client who insists on it with any amount of winter precip, other than that :crying:


----------



## show-n-go

I'm ready to drive north untill i find snow and then beg someone to let me sub.. lol Just so i can use my new toys


----------



## bcofdayton

I need to buy some toys for spring!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

this sucks no one wants a "wet" xmas...we want white!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well my back yard is going to be a friggin swap again That means I have to wipe the dog's muddy a$$ paws again. There is about 3-31/2 inches on the grass here from the last couple days. Got to plow some and salt a lil. I think once this piece of poop el nino goes away, we will be strapped in for some good plowing!!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Salted saturday, sunday, and monday! Salting is good money but i want some snow dam it! :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Nice wake up text message for me:

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
354 AM EST WED DEC 23 2009

...ICY ROADS POSSIBLE THIS MORNING...

.AREAS OF FREEZING RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW HAVE DEVELOPED ACROSS THE
REGION THIS MORNING. THE PRECIPITATION WILL CONTINUE THROUGH MID
MORNING BEFORE BEGINNING TO TAPER OFF TOWARD NOON. TEMPERATURES
WILL REMAIN NEAR OR BELOW FREEZING THROUGH MID MORNING. THIS WILL
RESULT IN SLICK SPOTS...ESPECIALLY ON UNTREATED ROADWAYS...AS
WELL AS ON BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES.

INZ050-058-059-OHZ042-051>056-060>065-072-231700-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0011.091223T0854Z-091223T1700Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-DARKE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-CLINTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
GREENVILLE...PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...
NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...
CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...WILMINGTON
354 AM EST WED DEC 23 2009

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST TODAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON
EST TODAY.

PERIODS OF FREEZING RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED THIS
MORNING. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE LESS THAN AN INCH.
HOWEVER...THIS WILL COMBINE WITH SOME SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN TO
RESULT IN THE POSSIBILITY OF SLICK CONDITIONS.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR
FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.

$$


----------



## Nelsen

Zzzzzzzzzzzz......bump, bump......Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nelsen

Sydenstricker Landscaping;920605 said:


> Well my back yard is going to be a friggin swap again That means I have to wipe the dog's muddy a$$ paws again. There is about 3-31/2 inches on the grass here from the last couple days. Got to plow some and salt a lil. I think once this piece of poop el nino goes away, we will be strapped in for some good plowing!!


When is it supposed to go away? I'd really like to see a new Winter Weather outlook from some places....something long range from where we are at right now.

Last year we had 2 events in Feb and zero in March....so I guess I just hope those two months have more than two.....And of course I hope January shuts the entire state down.!

I really want to go out and play....


----------



## rusty_keg_3

This sucks!!!! We have plowed 2 times (i mean 2 places) this season... We have salted about 10 times (10 places)... Their was a little snow accumulating from all the dusting's, and it rained yesterday (christmas)... So all of the snow that was on the gorund all melted... So far we arent having any luck...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

snow on sunday night????


----------



## Young Pup

Check out the advisory map:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/iln/

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
1140 am est sun dec 27 2009

...a quick shot of snow expected for the northern ohio valley today...

.a surface low pressure system will track east...riding just north
of the i-70 corridor. This low will leave a trough in its wake and
become a focus for enhanced snowfall late this afternoon and early
evening. An upper level low will cross from west to east during
the same time period...bringing a brief but strong shot of
snowfall to the region.

Ohz026-044>046-052>056-062-280045-
/o.new.kiln.ww.y.0012.091227t2000z-091228t0800z/
hardin-logan-union oh-delaware-champaign-clark-madison-
franklin oh-licking-greene-
including the cities of...kenton...bellefontaine...marysville...
Delaware...urbana...springfield...london...columbus...newark...
Xenia
1140 am est sun dec 27 2009

...winter weather advisory in effect from 3 pm this afternoon to
3 am est monday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
weather advisory for heavy snow...which is in effect from 3 pm
this afternoon to 3 am est monday.

A band of snow will set up over the region late this afternoon and
end after midnight. The heaviest snow will be located north of
marysville and delaware where 3 to 5 inches of snow is possible
in a relatively short period of time. Along and south of the i-70
corridor...3 to 4 inches of accumulation is possible this
afternoon and into tonight.

A winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving.

$$


----------



## MahonLawnCare

send it north!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;928106 said:


> send it north!!!!!!!!!!


Next time, I need to get out of the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving::laughing:


----------



## show-n-go

Looks like we are supposed to get 3 to 4 tonight. I sure hope they are right.. If not i might drive to the station and beat up someone... lol Hope it works out for the rest of you Ohio boys too.


----------



## Young Pup

show-n-go;928355 said:


> Looks like we are supposed to get 3 to 4 tonight. I sure hope they are right.. If not i might drive to the station and beat up someone... lol Hope it works out for the rest of you Ohio boys too.


NIce I just replied in the OHio thread to you. I am going out to load the salt up. Be back in awhile.


----------



## alsam116

show and go... i hope you are right about tonight, it started about 3:30 this afternoon still going decent but NOT A DAMN THING ON THE WET STREETS. Im in for a road trip north if you can get a few days off work cause it looks like nothing for us until??? although possibly wednesday and new years eve, but well see


----------



## Geary44

started snowing around four today. . . . looks like i will be able to break in my new plow tonight


----------



## show-n-go

alsam116;928657 said:


> show and go... i hope you are right about tonight, it started about 3:30 this afternoon still going decent but NOT A DAMN THING ON THE WET STREETS. Im in for a road trip north if you can get a few days off work cause it looks like nothing for us until??? although possibly wednesday and new years eve, but well see


Let's go north, it's doing nothing here anymore.. I'll make a post and see if anyone needs us up north.. I'm going out to salt a few of my accounts, be back in a little while.


----------



## alsam116

if i would have known chicago was gettin snow christmas we would be up there. I have family in ottawa about an hr from downtown. im up for a road trip because we arent going to get any plowable until??? problem is dont know if theyre getting anything else soon. OHIOGREENWORKS went up there for the whole season i wouldnt do that this year but for a chance to use the equipment id go up there for a week or so. lets get it together!!


----------



## alsam116

maybe even Toledo...Just let me know


----------



## show-n-go

I'm off untill wed. if we can find work I'm down for a road trip. I'm dying to use this new plow. I'll make some calls in the morning. The only thing i have to do is run to florence and salt the car lot if it needs it.

call me if you can come up with anything, 513-403-5553 deric


----------



## alsam116

looks like hopefully well get a good salt event or small plowable friday night saturday. Maybe even a salt event on new years eve/ day if the cold front comes in fast enough. but it s supposed to be rain and then snow in the overnight the 31-1st. ALL WE CAN DO IS HOPE HOPE HOPE!!!


----------



## bcofdayton

Here's to hoping and praying!


----------



## kylecal91

I really hope we get some good snow again. Had 18-20 in. 2 weeks ago but this year we need a good snow! Don't have any very often!


----------



## show-n-go

Last week i got to throw a couple bags of salt.. I would kick someone in the face for 18-20 inches.

Here's to hoping, i don't pray but i considering it if we don't get something soon.


----------



## tom's snow pro

Well the weather Man is calling for 1-2" in the cincinnati area, hopefully we get it. It would be real nice if thatr changed into 3-4". Haha


----------



## alsam116

keeping it up...hopefully well get to salt tonight and tomorrow and then plow thursday it looks like YAY


----------



## tom's snow pro

Yea there calling for a deascent snow thursday night! hopefully we get it.


----------



## hdelectraglide

Where did you here that thursday snow. I would love to see it


----------



## bcofdayton

The weather "people" here in Dayton said we'd have showers on and off all weekend. We had one shower late fri early sat and that was it! I did get to salt


----------



## tom's snow pro

The thursday snow is for the cincinnati Area


----------



## bcofdayton

They are actually calling for it in Dayton on Thursday too


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys, here some latest news. Thursday event should impact the I-70 corridor the hardest with the higher amounts along this. South right around Cincy is in the game as well. Right now on skyeye Cincy is in a 2-4 range and Dayton and CMH is in a 4-6 range. This can and will change, I will try to keep you guys updated. I have alot of different things gong on. I am sick and my Mom is back in the hospital. Plus I am still trying to find a $#!$#!~$!#$!$! truck. Not enough time in the day to get everything done I need to. I wish I could clone myself then it would be double the trouble. 

Seriously I will try my best to keep you guys updated from over there. I just got on that forum for the first time in days just like I am here now for the first time in days.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Hey BC what part of dayton you hail from?


----------



## alsam116

hey young pu pthanks for the info...Im thinkin cincy getting about 4-6 on thursday evening/night so i hope we get something and not a bust. we are do its that time of the year. still snowing here since about 5 or six steady i hope we get atleast 2 tonight so we can get a good test run before the big one hits.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;943756 said:


> hey young pu pthanks for the info...Im thinkin cincy getting about 4-6 on thursday evening/night so i hope we get something and not a bust. we are do its that time of the year. still snowing here since about 5 or six steady i hope we get atleast 2 tonight so we can get a good test run before the big one hits.


Maps are being posted on skyeye. Cincy is in a 3 to 5 range and Dayton and CMH are in a 4 to 7 range.


----------



## alsam116

that is a really cool site never been there b4 so it dis neat but i dont under stand some of the #'s.o well i understand the inch part and that is all that matters to me.  payup


----------



## show-n-go

It's all quiet in here today. I guess everyone is out getting their trucks ready for the white gold......
I am stoked, I can't wait to hear them start all the snow emergency's for the county's.. Get all those idiot off the roads so we can make better time between accounts.


----------



## f250man

Well guys here comes some more white gold.


weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Painesville OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...MORE SNOW IS HEADED FOR OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA
STARTING ON THURSDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE OUT OF THE SOUTHERN PLAINS AND
MOVE ACROSS OHIO THURSDAY NIGHT AND INTO PENNSYLVANIA FRIDAY.
THIS SYSTEM WILL CAUSE A GENERAL 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS THE
REGION AND THEN SOME LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP FOR NORTHEAST
OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA THAT WILL LINGER INTO SATURDAY.

OHZ011>014-021-022-089-PAZ001>003-070415-
/O.CON.KCLE.WW.Y.0003.100107T1700Z-100108T1500Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0001.100108T1500Z-100109T1200Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...AKRON...RAVENNA...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...
MEADVILLE
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY
TO 10 AM EST FRIDAY...
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING
THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO
10 AM EST FRIDAY. A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM
FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

SOME PATCHY LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE MAY OCCUR OVERNIGHT SO SOME
SLICK SPOTS MAY DEVELOP ON ROADS AND SIDEWALKS. PEOPLE WILL NEED
TO USE CAUTION OVERNIGHT.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY EARLY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO
FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE LAKE EFFECT TYPE SNOW SHOWERS KICK IN. BY
DAYBREAK FRIDAY 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW WILL BE WIDESPREAD IN THE
ADVISORY AREA WITH MORE SNOW INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. BY DAYBREAK
SATURDAY SOME LOCATIONS IN THE WATCH AREA COULD HAVE A TOTAL
STORM ACCUMULATION OF A FOOT OF SNOW. DEPENDING ON THE WIND
DIRECTION...THAT WILL DETERMINE WHICH LOCATIONS WILL GET THE
HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW. AT THIS TIME IT LOOKS LIKE CUYAHOGA...
SUMMIT...GEAUGA...LAKE AND PORTAGE COUNTIES MAY GET THE HEAVIEST
SNOWS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW... BLOWING SNOW...
SLEET... FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE
SIGNIFICANT... THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER
WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND
OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...MORE SNOW IS HEADED FOR OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA
STARTING ON THURSDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE OUT OF THE SOUTHERN PLAINS AND
MOVE ACROSS OHIO THURSDAY NIGHT AND INTO PENNSYLVANIA FRIDAY.
THIS SYSTEM WILL CAUSE A GENERAL 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS THE
REGION AND THEN SOME LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL DEVELOP FOR NORTHEAST
OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA THAT WILL LINGER INTO SATURDAY.

OHZ011>014-021-022-089-PAZ001>003-070415-
/O.CON.KCLE.WW.Y.0003.100107T1700Z-100108T1500Z/
/O.CON.KCLE.LE.A.0001.100108T1500Z-100109T1200Z/
CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-
ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLEVELAND...MENTOR...CHARDON...
JEFFERSON...AKRON...RAVENNA...ASHTABULA...ERIE...EDINBORO...
MEADVILLE
313 PM EST WED JAN 6 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY
TO 10 AM EST FRIDAY...
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING
THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO
10 AM EST FRIDAY. A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM
FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

SOME PATCHY LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE MAY OCCUR OVERNIGHT SO SOME
SLICK SPOTS MAY DEVELOP ON ROADS AND SIDEWALKS. PEOPLE WILL NEED
TO USE CAUTION OVERNIGHT.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP BY EARLY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO
FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE LAKE EFFECT TYPE SNOW SHOWERS KICK IN. BY
DAYBREAK FRIDAY 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW WILL BE WIDESPREAD IN THE
ADVISORY AREA WITH MORE SNOW INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. BY DAYBREAK
SATURDAY SOME LOCATIONS IN THE WATCH AREA COULD HAVE A TOTAL
STORM ACCUMULATION OF A FOOT OF SNOW. DEPENDING ON THE WIND
DIRECTION...THAT WILL DETERMINE WHICH LOCATIONS WILL GET THE
HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW. AT THIS TIME IT LOOKS LIKE CUYAHOGA...
SUMMIT...GEAUGA...LAKE AND PORTAGE COUNTIES MAY GET THE HEAVIEST
SNOWS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NORMALLY ISSUED FOR A VARIETY OF
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS SUCH AS LIGHT SNOW... BLOWING SNOW...
SLEET... FREEZING RAIN AND WIND CHILLS. WHILE THE WEATHER WILL BE
SIGNIFICANT... THE WORD ADVISORY IMPLIES THAT SEVERE WINTER
WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND
OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

&&

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tom's snow pro

Well on teusday we got just enough to get a little plowing in, and salting, but hopefully tomarrow morning we will get hit big time.


----------



## Young Pup

Just now getting on here today. Been on skyeye some today, am on there right now to get the latest news. Seems like they are sticking to the numbers they had up last night. Will try to update as soon as I can.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like you Central Ohio and Southern Ohio guys can quit your crying...ACCUWEATHER is calling for 4-8 in those regions and 2-5 Up here. We've been salting or plowing everyday since 12/28 because of the Lake Effect...Be careful what you wish for I know I am


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;947247 said:


> Looks like you Central Ohio and Southern Ohio guys can quit your crying...ACCUWEATHER is calling for 4-8 in those regions and 2-5 Up here. We've been salting or plowing everyday since 12/28 because of the Lake Effect...Be careful what you wish for I know I am


Crying my butt. I have not said one word about no plowing.


----------



## rnolloth

*Sub needs some work!!!!! Anytime will work Good equipment!*

Hey all ive got 2004 f350 with a 9ft boss straight blade and a buyers salt spreader.I need some work plowing on lots driveways or whatever.Come on guys help me out available all hours please help me out!!!!! my number is 513-6161-380 please call me!!!!


----------



## thesnowman269

I need to get my 4wd fixed before this next storm. I cannot handle another storm plowing in 2wd. Waste way to much time.


----------



## Young Pup

rnolloth;947461 said:


> Hey all ive got 2004 f350 with a 9ft boss straight blade and a buyers salt spreader.I need some work plowing on lots driveways or whatever.Come on guys help me out available all hours please help me out!!!!! my number is 513-6161-380 please call me!!!!


Ryan,

Are you shut out of skyeye too? I hope that gets up quickly.


----------



## show-n-go

rnolloth;947461 said:


> Hey all ive got 2004 f350 with a 9ft boss straight blade and a buyers salt spreader.I need some work plowing on lots driveways or whatever.Come on guys help me out available all hours please help me out!!!!! my number is 513-616-1380 please call me!!!!


We have 1 truck that got ran off the road tuesday and 2 other others that have some plow issues and im not sure that they are going to be ready to go. We may need some help. If so I'll call you early. We are meeting at 7:30 to do route planning and such. I might be able to put you to work. What do you normally charge per hour? Btw you will get paid when you are done plowing, no waiting on your money.


----------



## rnolloth

Hey show, thanks for the reply.When i subbed for a guy in west chester last year he paid me 60 an hour.Let me know if you need me and we'll work something out.Give me a call if you need some help.


----------



## Joesno

show-n-go;947776 said:


> We have 1 truck that got ran off the road tuesday and 2 other others that have some plow issues and im not sure that they are going to be ready to go. We may need some help. If so I'll call you early. We are meeting at 7:30 to do route planning and such. I might be able to put you to work. What do you normally charge per hour? Btw you will get paid when you are done plowing, no waiting on your money.


Hey show n go, Ill be able to pick up a lot or two if you need some extra help. ill be done with my stuff before midnight and i dont mind staying up a couple more hours. Ive got two trucks available, both with plows one with salter, i only use bagged.

call me if you need some help, Joe at 513-616-4359


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;947265 said:


> Crying my butt. I have not said one word about no plowing.


why do you assume i'm specifically talking about you? lighten up. it was a joke


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;950938 said:


> why do you assume i'm specifically talking about you? lighten up. it was a joke


I was replying because I am in Central Ohio and have not said a word. I don't assume either. So you should lighten up. :waving::laughing:


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Before I start crying... Whens the next storm coming to Columbus???


----------



## WALKERS

Hey so here is where everyone is hanging out. Looks like I have some more cincinnati guys on here now too. I was allways stuck with you northern boys. 

Cincinnati guys we need to get everyones numbers incase one of us get in a jam we can call on each other like those northern boys do. Feel free to send me a PM.
Hopefully you all made some money this past week as well. xysport Have another clipper coming on mon afternoon so we can through some of that salt. 
I have found some good deals on salt as well if needed. The prices are starting to go up thou.


----------



## show-n-go

WALKERS;951960 said:


> Hey so here is where everyone is hanging out. Looks like I have some more cincinnati guys on here now too. I was allways stuck with you northern boys.
> 
> Cincinnati guys we need to get everyones numbers incase one of us get in a jam we can call on each other like those northern boys do. Feel free to send me a PM.
> Hopefully you all made some money this past week as well. xysport Have another clipper coming on mon afternoon so we can through some of that salt.
> I have found some good deals on salt as well if needed. The prices are starting to go up thou.


My number is in my sig 513-403-5553 deric if it is snowing i am awake.

If anyone gets into a bind we have multiple trucks and an extra bobcat that isn't being used.


----------



## Young Pup

grasmancolumbus;951936 said:


> Before I start crying... Whens the next storm coming to Columbus???


We are looking for some snow on Monday here. As Walkers posted it will be from a clipper.


----------



## alsam116

hey walkers i hope your right on monday for more snow because it looks like a warm up for a week or so '. :crying: we need more of what we had thursday and night payup cant wait haha


----------



## WALKERS

We should get a little mon, but yes I am ready for more. Even thou I busted the T lever spring on my plow this last storm. Parts wont be here till Friday.:angry:


----------



## alsam116

Walkers, did you ever find a sub the your job in dayton?? also since your plow is broke we should get a few good inches right??lol


----------



## alsam116

sorry walkers, i just remembered it was another cincy guy lookin for a dayton sub not you sorry for the confussion


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;951246 said:


> I was replying because I am in Central Ohio and have not said a word. I don't assume either. So you should lighten up. :waving::laughing:


there's nothing for me to lighten up about:laughing:


----------



## grasmancolumbus

*NWS Maybe get to salt tonight*

Hazardous Weather Outlook

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
406 AM EST THU JAN 14 2010

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-150915-
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-
SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-
PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-
SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-
HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
406 AM EST THU JAN 14 2010

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR EAST CENTRAL
INDIANA...SOUTHEAST INDIANA...NORTHEAST KENTUCKY...NORTHERN
KENTUCKY...CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY OF OHIO...SOUTH CENTRAL
OHIO...SOUTHWEST OHIO AND WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

THERE IS A CHANCE OF FREEZING DRIZZLE TONIGHT. IF THE FREEZING
DRIZZLE OCCURS AND BECOMES WIDESPREAD A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY
MAY BE ISSUED.
payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well all the equipment is fix (i thi
Paper work is caught up, for the most part...


JP when the next one coming?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

I know this is early for next year. But I'm looking for possible subs in Columbus area for next year if interested PM me sometime. Thanks, I hope this warm spell doesnt last long.


----------



## WALKERS

Maybe I need to take the plow off the truck it has just been sitting there for a week now. LOL I was waiting for the cutting edge to come in to replace it. Did that today what a #$%
that was. Oh it was $500.00 for the edge and to T levers. WOW. 
I will take it off tomorrow so it will start snowing again. :salute:


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;960958 said:


> Well all the equipment is fix (i thi
> Paper work is caught up, for the most part...
> 
> JP when the next one coming?


Next season. This season is over, pack it up and call it a year. lol Two weeks more than likely


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Ok update! Now in need of subs in Columbus area to help with 2.5 million square feet of parking lot snow removal. Also will be working hand in hand with our company onsite. Looking for sub with manager and or site manager qualities. Sites are all new parking lot surfaces. Anyone interested can call me personally @ 419-463-0086 

Thanks,
Brandon Shull

P.S. We are not a property management company, and we are a family buisness.


----------



## alsam116

i guess the one that was supposed to hit us monday and tuesday kindof fell apart for tha most part...and the canada air isnt going to b as cold as i thought it was gonna be either...I am startingf to think young pup is right abouit next year for more snow im sad now...hopefully well atleast get to salt monday night though


----------



## Young Pup

Things are starting to look better on the model runs. End of January and the first week of February look to be getting good.


----------



## alsam116

i know i was just trying to be a funny guy... i read somewhere the end of feb beginning of march big storm, does your out look go that far? or would it not even be close to accurate?


----------



## bcofdayton

I've seen the last of Jan, first of Feb looking pretty good, but I've learned to wait on the fat lady to sing before I count the $


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116;970727 said:


> i know i was just trying to be a funny guy... i read somewhere the end of feb beginning of march big storm, does your out look go that far? or would it not even be close to accurate?


There is no models that go out that far to see for the end of Feb into March. I mean noaa will put out some thoughts but really no models can tell that far away. All they go on is history and current patterns.

But as said the end of Jan and begin of Feb looks promising.


----------



## DScapes

Where do you get your maps, models, and predictions from? wunderground says possible snow monday and tuesday, (30,40%) but no accumulation prediction, is there a "best" place to see future predictions and models?


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;971247 said:


> Where do you get your maps, models, and predictions from? wunderground says possible snow monday and tuesday, (30,40%) but no accumulation prediction, is there a "best" place to see future predictions and models?


I go here to get most of the predictions. As well I look at models and try to come up in my mind what I think will happen;

You need to be a member to access the threads:

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?

For Models I go here, I look at the gfs and nam models.

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Supposedly according to accuweather, this February is going to be like Feb 07 and Feb 03 mixed into one. I think yall remember the Valentine's day storm in 07........Im ready for another!!!!!


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Well are we going to make some easy salt money tonight??


----------



## rblake

I would agree - easy money. snow is starting to stick.


----------



## Young Pup

grasmancolumbus;974602 said:


> Well are we going to make some easy salt money tonight??


I am sure you ended up at least salting, I know I did. I saw some plowing this morning. I was on Bethel Rd. and they seemed to have at least an inch there. I should have plowed the one lot, but the plow was not on. :crying: On my way to bethel rd I picked up something on the road and got a flat too. Did not have my jack with me, only the truck jack. Called aaa for help, All they had to do was jack up the truck and put the spare on. I had everything else done for them by the time they got there.


----------



## Scottscape

I know some guys around here are plowing at around 1" and have a 2" trigger . Great way to lose the account and I've picked up a couple this year from guys doing that.


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;976047 said:


> I know some guys around here are plowing at around 1" and have a 2" trigger . Great way to lose the account and I've picked up a couple this year from guys doing that.


I am not surprised. The one I would have plowed would have been a doctors office, but the salt did just as a better job. I should go back to that lot because I think whatever was in my tire is now laying in the lot or in somebody's tire by now.


----------



## DScapes

Young Pup;976195 said:


> I am not surprised. The one I would have plowed would have been a doctors office, but the salt did just as a better job. I should go back to that lot because I think whatever was in my tire is now laying in the lot or in somebody's tire by now.


Hey... I live right off Bethel, you better go back and look for it or you're gonna owe me a new tire!! haha


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;976246 said:


> Hey... I live right off Bethel, you better go back and look for it or you're gonna owe me a new tire!! haha


Whatever I picked up it was right around Dierker and Bethel. I saw something on the right side of the road, went left and did not see that. :laughing:


----------



## DScapes

Young Pup;976281 said:


> Whatever I picked up it was right around Dierker and Bethel. I saw something on the right side of the road, went left and did not see that. :laughing:


Do you just do snow removal or are you in landscaping around here as well?


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;976342 said:


> Do you just do snow removal or are you in landscaping around here as well?


Snow just up your way, all my lawn stuff is south of Henderson Rd.


----------



## Young Pup

I heard maybe 1-2 here from channel 4. Skyeye is saying about an inch. I am going to wait a little bit before I put the plow on and see what happens back in Indiana. Salt is loaded and ready to go though.


----------



## DScapes

Young Pup;977464 said:


> I heard maybe 1-2 here from channel 4. Skyeye is saying about an inch. I am going to wait a little bit before I put the plow on and see what happens back in Indiana. Salt is loaded and ready to go though.


Hoorah, noaa says less than an inch tonight, and half inch in the am, lets hope we get the full 2" from NBC


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;977498 said:


> Hoorah, noaa says less than an inch tonight, and half inch in the am, lets hope we get the full 2" from NBC


I am hoping for the 2 as well. then it will be plow everything.


----------



## DScapes

2-4in snowstorms all year, i wouldn't complain haha.. it all melts in a week or two anyways!


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Jim Gahnal said 2 tonight?


----------



## Young Pup

grasmancolumbus;977711 said:


> Jim Gahnal said 2 tonight?


He said 1-2 on the news then I e-mailed him and this is what he said this, his answer is directly below this. My question is below that.

Always less within the outerbelt compared to out

Sent: Wednesday, January 27, 2010 6:22 PM
To: Ganahl, Jym R.
Subject: Snow in the city??

Hi Jym,

Would you say we should only see about 1 inch here in town? Trying to decide if I should put the snowplow on. lol

Thanks,

JP


----------



## grasmancolumbus

Think maybe Jim is hitting the pain pills again??


----------



## Young Pup

grasmancolumbus;978318 said:


> Think maybe Jim is hitting the pain pills again??


Oh boy. :laughing:


----------



## Scottscape

I don't know how he keeps his job. Maybes its just his enthusiasm, the guy is wrong every time almost.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

it is funny to see Cabot and Collen laugh at him almost everytime he opens his mouth:laughing:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Looks like a whole lotta nothing again this week


----------



## CUCVcleveland

*Lake Erie*

NOAA shows Lake Erie pretty well iced over as of yesterday.

Anybody think the next few days' thaw will correct that, or are we done with Lake Effect for the foreseeable future? A fella can hope...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I dont know about NOAA, but here on the east side the lake is still pretty open. I know it is much shallower out that way so it freezes faster. But the good ole lake effect snow machine is still open for business


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Possible significant this weekend according to accuweather. Will see?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah there is a panhandle hook coming and we may actually be on the cold side of things this time around. Usually we have been on the warm side with rain on every one of them. It will all depend highly on the track it takes, which it is too early to get exact yet


----------



## OhioPlower

Maybe we should go salt the lake? haha


----------



## alsam116

keeping it up... hopefully southern part of the state will get to se somthing besides a salt event.


----------



## PTSolutions

what are you guys seeing for the cleveland area for this weekend? weather channel says few flurries, accuweather says fri night might be 4-8"??? nice discrepency there...

was planning on goin to chicago for a bday party, but with the coming storm i might have to delay that decision to thurs night... if only our clients understood our sacrifices....


----------



## Young Pup

I will post some updates on totals from this storm later. I need to go over to skyeye and see what is going on. I saw one map of 8-12 and possibly 13-16 for the cmh area. Give me sometime to check into it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JP, give us totals for up here too!!! Not that Im not interested in what you guys will get, but I dont plow in Columbus, lol. I think this storm is just going to be a hot mess with wet heavy cement snow. Take it easy on the trucks!!!


----------



## DScapes

accuweather for columbus area says...

Friday, Feb 5
High: 39 °F RealFeel®: 29 °F
Breezy with 3-6 inches of snow

Friday Night, Feb 5
Low: 27 °F RealFeel®: 10 °F
Breezy with periods of snow, accumulating an additional 1-3 

Saturday, Feb 6
High: 33 °F RealFeel®: 20 °F
Mostly cloudy, breezy and chilly with a chance for a bit of snow or flurries


another site said 8-12 friday through saturday, according to the chart, forget where i was looking,

NOAA and weather underground don't specify an amount of accumulation...

i'm sure everyones already checked these though!

lets hope we get at least 3-4!!!  payup xysport


----------



## show-n-go

I just hope we get a pushable event, i am tired of rain rain rain.. if it's going to be warm then let's get summer here, if not bring on the snow..


----------



## Young Pup

Hey guys I did not forget about this. I am waiting on some more maps to come out over there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it is still kinda early to plot the path since the low really hasnt formed up yet and there is no history to base off of. I first heard it was going to be a panhandle hook, but now I hear word it will be a Noreaster?? I just hope it stays closer for us so the winds and snow will make it over the Appalachian Mountains. Those have blocked some of our snows this year. 

Just gonna wait for our Ohio weather guy, JP. When you gonna start getting paid for this?? LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;986082 said:


> I think it is still kinda early to plot the path since the low really hasnt formed up yet and there is no history to base off of. I first heard it was going to be a panhandle hook, but now I hear word it will be a Noreaster?? I just hope it stays closer for us so the winds and snow will make it over the Appalachian Mountains. Those have blocked some of our snows this year.
> 
> Just gonna wait for our Ohio weather guy, JP. When you gonna start getting paid for this?? LOL


Ok you are now the new meterologist for the weather thread. I quit. :salute: A couple more model runs need to be looked at to nail this down. Precip maps over on skyeye might not be out till morning or afternoon. Some want to see these late night models. If anything shows up over there I will let you know.

the first model runs start about 9:30 then the second starts about 10:30 tonight.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No you are the weatherman, lol. I cant read half those maps to save my life!!! I just go by the seat of my pants on the weather, and window gawking of course. Those are some late model runs they have. Well we have 2 days before the party begins.


----------



## Mike S

Any updates?????? Im getting fired up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottscape

still 3-6 and 1-3 and additional 1" on sat. from what I'm reading. Lets get it on


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

We might get a good 3 inches up here, lol. What a bust of a storm!!!


----------



## Young Pup

The weatherman is going to check the latest now. :laughing: Be back in a few.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well accuweather puts us at 2-4, noaa nothing, weather channel nothing. Local guy puts us in the 2-4 range as well. Im going for a soggy inch here. I dont think the plow will be meeting the pavement this weekend.:angry:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok Guys, no snow amount maps are out over there yet. The storm is coming but they are waiting to put out there maps. NOthing has been mentioned for snow above columbus yet. Here is a just some of there snow projections at this time: 4-8 for the cincy area and higher amounts north, dayton and c'bus could be in the 8-12 range. Remember this is just early calls for now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Young Pup;986648 said:


> Ok Guys, no snow amount maps are out over there yet. The storm is coming but they are waiting to put out there maps. NOthing has been mentioned for snow above columbus yet. Here is a just some of there snow projections at this time: 4-8 for the cincy area and higher amounts north, dayton and c'bus could be in the 8-12 range. Remember this is just early calls for now.


Im sure they are going to wait till later to get the snow totals firmed up. I still dont think they have an exact track this thing is going to take. That could drastically change the snow totals.


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;986686 said:


> Im sure they are going to wait till later to get the snow totals firmed up. I still dont think they have an exact track this thing is going to take. That could drastically change the snow totals.


Exactly the next model runs begin at 9:30 am and 10:30 am. The 10:30 one is a key one too. We shall see.

Grassman if you are reading this check your messages.

JP


----------



## PTSolutions

Weather.com is calling for 70% chances on Friday for up to an inch accumulation. Sat. has a 70% chance of snow showers with nothing mentioned for accumulation and Sun. gets a 30% chance of flurries with no accumulation. this is for aound the 44131 zip code just south of Cleveland.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That Henry Margusity over on accuweather said this is going to be a blizzard big daddy. Dont know how 2-4 inches is a big daddy?? LMAO:laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks like we might get our ass hand to us on this one!

I'm game planing on this one!

Got Spear guys line up
Skid on stand by
Going to pre treat everything

Team Meeting tonight I think


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Ron I saw you guys are in the 5-7 range. Didnt think 5-7 was a major event?? Unless the numbers have changed, which the prolly have lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its looking like 7-12 for us now


Keep in mind thats a major event when you have ZT accounts


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;986884 said:


> Its looking like 7-12 for us now
> 
> Keep in mind thats a major event when you have ZT accounts


Well depending on what goes up here, since they are saying 3 inches or less, I may come plow with you. Since it will be a Friday night thing, my drives can wait and I can have someone cover my plaza.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Sounds like a plan friend


----------



## Burkartsplow

7-10 up here .


----------



## Young Pup

Wel, I just got back from buying salt off of grassmancolumbus (eric). Great guy to deal with. I need to go over and see what is going on then finish getting the truck ready. Will chck back in a few.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Young Pup;987003 said:


> Wel, I just got back from buying salt off of grassmancolumbus (eric). Great guy to deal with. I need to go over and see what is going on then finish getting the truck ready. Will chck back in a few.


JP, did any of those dealers get you a price yet on the plow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Burkartsplow;986993 said:


> 7-10 up here .


Where did you see that?? They only said 2-4 for the northern areas. I want what your weatherman is smoking!!!!lol


----------



## clark lawn

they just put columbiana county under a winter storm warning calling for 6-12 for them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I saw that Alan. Looks like you guys down south will get the brunt of the storm. We may get enough to plow, but Im not gonna hold my breath. Looks like it is going to all swing south then east, and not have much intrusion to the north.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Accuweather update 1-3 for the north. All south on this one for now.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I am telling you guys 7-10 for the cleveland area. Get ready for a nice steady snow Friday into Saturday. Does no one trust me on here?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I trust you Aaron. Just thought you heard that from a weather guy. I sure do hope you are right and that thing does come a lil further north. Just an extra 100 miles would get us easily into the 7-10 range. But Im not keeping my hopes to high on it


----------



## Burkartsplow

thanks tom for the support. we have to stay positive around here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Im trying not to be a negative nancy, but it is hard sometimes. I do know one thing though, we will make up for the lack of snow the 10/11 winter 10 fold I bet


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Sydenstricker Landscaping;987203 said:


> I do know one thing though, we will make up for the lack of snow the 10/11 winter 10 fold I bet


I sure hope you are right Tom, because I'll have the real equipment by then!

Saying 3-5 from decator, indiana to van wert / lima line so I'm hoping but its not looking that great.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;987061 said:


> JP, did any of those dealers get you a price yet on the plow.


I had one call me today. I have been talking to someone on here with a plow for sale as well. I just got back in from running my butt off and fixing the plow.

Been trying to get on to skyeye but it won't let me in. They are having the same problems this site gets. Server Busy. Well dang it I am busy too, let me in. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys, here is a call from one of the better guys over there. 4-7 norht of cmh, cmh 6-9, south to the Cincy area 4-7 with some mixing.


----------



## DScapes

Young Pup;987003 said:


> Wel, I just got back from buying salt off of grassmancolumbus (eric). Great guy to deal with. I need to go over and see what is going on then finish getting the truck ready. Will chck back in a few.


What kind of prices from grassman? I think I can fill up for around $80-85/ton for a guy my brother talked to late last week, sound about right?


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;987598 said:


> What kind of prices from grassman? I think I can fill up for around $80-85/ton for a guy my brother talked to late last week, sound about right?


Oh no, I bought his skids salt off him. He switched to bulk. I can't remember what he paid for the bulk right now.


----------



## john m stauffer

3-7in. here in Mason Ohio


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Can someone explain to me why they were cutting grass along the highway through Flint yoday?:laughing:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

JohnnyRoyale;987754 said:


> Can someone explain to me why they were cutting grass along the highway through Flint yoday?:laughing:


yes, they are rum dums


----------



## Young Pup

john m stauffer;987748 said:


> 3-7in. here in Mason Ohio


Yep that is what I have seen too.


----------



## DScapes

What kind of time frame are we looking at for tomorrow? Should I even wake up to check outside at 5am? Or are we positive its coming friday afternoon into saturday


----------



## Young Pup

I would check in the am to be sure. Looking at radar the precip is not to far away. We could have some snow/ freezing rain here in the am

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx

Skyeye is having the same issues as here. Server issues so I have not been on in awhile.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;987828 said:


> I would check in the am to be sure. Looking at radar the precip is not to far away. We could have some snow/ freezing rain here in the am
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx
> 
> Skyeye is having the same issues as here. Server issues so I have not been on in awhile.


Just got back on over there. This is a quote from there. This will be reaching the Cincy area then:

Rain is already falling in Louisville and should start in Lexington soon. The precip is ahead of schedule. It could be here by 2 or 3 am...

I would expect it to be here by 5 am at the latest myself.


----------



## Young Pup

skyeye is doing an upgrade this morning. Hopefully that will help the server issues

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
421 AM EST FRI FEB 5 2010

...SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM TO IMPACT THE OHIO VALLEY FRIDAY AND
SATURDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL TRACK SOUTH OF THE OHIO VALLEY TODAY AND
TONIGHT. WINTERY PRECIPITATION WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION
BEGINNING THIS MORNING. THIS SYSTEM WILL BRING SIGNIFICANT SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS. SOUTH OF THE I-70 CORRIDOR AND PARTICULARLY ALONG
AND SOUTH OF THE OHIO RIVER...RAIN WILL MIX WITH SNOW AT TIMES
TODAY...DELAYING THE ONSET OF ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL.

OHZ042-045-046-051>056-060>065-070>074-051730-
/O.CON.KILN.WS.W.0001.000000T0000Z-100206T2300Z/
DARKE-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-
LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GREENVILLE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...
PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...
EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...
LANCASTER...HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN
421 AM EST FRI FEB 5 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST
SATURDAY...

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION THIS MORNING...MIXING WITH RAIN
THIS AFTERNOON SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 70. BY LATE AFTERNOON...ANY
RAIN WILL HAVE CHANGED TO ALL SNOW...AND CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY.
SNOW WILL TAPER OFF FROM WEST TO EAST SATURDAY AFTERNOON. THREE TO
FIVE INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE DURING THE DAY TODAY...WITH THE
BULK FALLING IN THE AFTERNOON AND ALONG THE I-70 CORRIDOR. AN
ADDITIONAL SIX INCHES IS POSSIBLE OVERNIGHT. AN ADDITIONAL INCH
MAY OCCUR SATURDAY MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON. TOTAL ACCUMULATION
FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL BE FROM TEN INCHES TO A FOOT.

IF MORE RAIN THAN SNOW FALLS THIS MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON...OR
MOVES FURTHER NORTH TO REACH THE I-70 CORRIDOR...TOTAL SNOWFALL
WILL BE CUT BY A FEW INCHES. REGARDLESS...SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATION
IS EXPECTED.

HEAVY SNOW IS FORECAST TO ACCUMULATE IN THE WARNED AREA CAUSING
HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. THOSE WITH TRAVEL PLANS IN THE
WARNING AREA ARE ADVISED TO CHOOSE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE... OR SHOULD
USE EXTREME CAUTION IF TRAVEL IS UNAVOIDABLE. STAY TUNED TO NOAA
WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF WEATHER INFORMATION FOR
THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT
WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN.


----------



## DScapes

Bring it on mother nature!!
I will sh!t my pants and take a picture of it if we actually get 10-12 inches of snow today and tonight


----------



## ihdriver7088

you and me both dscapes i'm happy to give my snowdozer a challenge


----------



## Clapper&Company

Been Talking to JP

Started snowing at 10:am

Ground was cover and they were at salting at 10:45a

2 1/2 inches on ground and plowing at 1:30p


----------



## Young Pup

Just stopped in for a sandwich and am heading back out in 5 minutes. We now have 3 to 4 down. Snowing a nice moderate snow at this time. This is going to be a long storm with another one next week from what I have seen and read on skyeye. I can't get on over there they are still having server issues.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nothing but little tiny snow flecks here. :angry:


----------



## clark lawn

snowing pretty steady here. we have about a half to 3/4 of an inch down so far.


----------



## DScapes

well, trucks been out since noon yesterday, first 20 minutes of work the angle valve went out and i had no right movement!!

Luckily, kaff was able to squeeze me in for some free warranty work!

Brother's at the helm and has been since 1am doing some commercial lots... do i go out and take the snowblower to start our 2nd round on the 30+ driveways or wait for him to finish the lots and salting! ugh, I need another truck or a 4 wheeler!

doh


----------



## Scottscape

32 hrs straight plowing. Hit almost everything 3 times, still have guys doing call outs and clean ups after resting up. another storm on the way mid week guys


----------



## DScapes

We finally had our stuff finished up around 8pm last night, do we know anything about this storm mid-week yet?


----------



## Young Pup

Monday night into Tuesday. Not sure how much yet, but accuweather has us at 12.2 inches for Feb 8, 9, and 10 total. Last night on we were in a ranger of 6-8 on skyeye. I will keep checking over there for as long as I can. Still having server issues. they probably will be going to a paysite too so I am weighing wether or not to do that. It a long story.


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;990428 said:


> 32 hrs straight plowing. Hit almost everything 3 times, still have guys doing call outs and clean ups after resting up. another storm on the way mid week guys


 I need to go out an look over the plow this afternoon. Some those snowbanks were hard.  As of my post above this should be an interesting week that is for sure. But I am not complaining one bit, at least not yet anyway.


----------



## alsam116

Dscaps did you **** your pants?? you guys along I70 got all of the snow. just south of cincy we got anywhere from a inch of heavy wet snow to 4 inchs of fluffy. im hoping to see we get what you guys had this weekend on monday night and tues day...That would be AWESOME. well i hope everyone had a safe run and be ready for the next one after your day and a half rest.


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
439 pm est sun feb 7 2010

...another winter storm to affect the ohio valley region monday
night into wednesday...

.a low pressure system will deepen as it moves from the mississippi
valley to the ohio valley monday night into tuesday. The low will
gradually move northeast of the region tuesday night and wednesday.
Snow will overspread the area from southwest to northeast monday
night and will continue on tuesday. As warmer air is drawn
northward...the snow will mix with and possibly change to rain for
locations along and south of the ohio river tuesday afternoon. As
the low pulls to the northeast tuesday night...colder air and wrap
around moisture will change all precipitation back to snow. Blustery
to windy conditions are expected on wednesday with snow showers.

Ohz045-046-054>056-080545-
/o.new.kiln.ws.a.0003.100209t0500z-100210t2300z/
union oh-delaware-madison-franklin oh-licking-
including the cities of...marysville...delaware...london...
Columbus...newark
439 pm est sun feb 7 2010

...winter storm watch in effect from late monday night through
wednesday afternoon...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late monday night through
wednesday afternoon.

Snow will overspread the region monday night and will continue
into tuesday night. The snow may mix with a little rain late
tuesday afternoon and early evening. Snow showers are expected on
wednesday. Blustery to windy conditions will develop tuesday night
into wednesday...resulting in blowing and drifting of snow.

Snow accumulations of an inch or less are forecast for monday
night with an additional 3 to 5 inches expected on tuesday.
Snowfall tuesday night into wednesday may bring storm totals
in excess of 8 inches.

Remember...a winter storm watch means conditions are favorable
for a hazardous winter weather event in or close to the watch
area. Stay tuned to noaa weather radio or your favorite source
of weather information for the latest updates. Additional details
can also be found at www.weather.gov/iln.


----------



## alsam116

thanks young pup you always keep us all on top of the weather... i think the temps near the ohio river will be too cold for rain but that means moreSNOW i hope. 
thanks as always,Alex


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Damn it!!! Looks like another miss again for us up here Wonder when we will get lake effect again so we get some real snow?? They saying anything on skyeye about snow for up this way yet??


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

winter storm watch is saying 6-9 here in nw ohio


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Nice Travis. I dont think they give us a winter storm anything anymore since all that lake effect we got back in January. One area not too far from me got 44" and another got 38". So I guess we are used to a buttload of snow 6-9 or even a foot is about normal around here really. When that lake effect really kicks in we can get a foot in no time flat!!! Accuweather says 7.9 inches for this area Tuesday and Wednesday. I hope they are wrong like this last storm. Said 3" and we got about 6" with some small drifts.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

young pup;990904 said:


> urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service wilmington oh
> 439 pm est sun feb 7 2010
> 
> ...another winter storm to affect the ohio valley region monday
> night into wednesday...
> 
> .a low pressure system will deepen as it moves from the mississippi
> valley to the ohio valley monday night into tuesday. The low will
> gradually move northeast of the region tuesday night and wednesday.
> Snow will overspread the area from southwest to northeast monday
> night and will continue on tuesday. As warmer air is drawn
> northward...the snow will mix with and possibly change to rain for
> locations along and south of the ohio river tuesday afternoon. As
> the low pulls to the northeast tuesday night...colder air and wrap
> around moisture will change all precipitation back to snow. Blustery
> to windy conditions are expected on wednesday with snow showers.
> 
> Ohz045-046-054>056-080545-
> /o.new.kiln.ws.a.0003.100209t0500z-100210t2300z/
> union oh-delaware-madison-franklin oh-licking-
> including the cities of...marysville...delaware...london...
> Columbus...newark
> 439 pm est sun feb 7 2010
> 
> ...winter storm watch in effect from late monday night through
> wednesday afternoon...
> 
> The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
> storm watch...which is in effect from late monday night through
> wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Snow will overspread the region monday night and will continue
> into tuesday night. The snow may mix with a little rain late
> tuesday afternoon and early evening. Snow showers are expected on
> wednesday. Blustery to windy conditions will develop tuesday night
> into wednesday...resulting in blowing and drifting of snow.
> 
> Snow accumulations of an inch or less are forecast for monday
> night with an additional 3 to 5 inches expected on tuesday.
> Snowfall tuesday night into wednesday may bring storm totals
> in excess of 8 inches.
> 
> Remember...a winter storm watch means conditions are favorable
> for a hazardous winter weather event in or close to the watch
> area. Stay tuned to noaa weather radio or your favorite source
> of weather information for the latest updates. Additional details
> can also be found at www.weather.gov/iln.


shoot me now


----------



## Clapper&Company

MahonLawnCare;991361 said:


> shoot me now


LOL thats kinda what I was thinking!


----------



## grandview

You guys cry for snow all season,now you don't want any!


----------



## EJK2352

grandview;991564 said:


> You guys cry for snow all season,now you don't want any!


So true Grandview !!! That guys been on here crying about the lack of snow and now that we get a big storm he doesn't want anymore? I don't get it? We haven't had a storm dump like that one since March of 1993. I had 20" here in Salem, about 12" more than the weather guessers called for. This recent storm is one that will separate the boys from the men !!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

grandview;991564 said:


> You guys cry for snow all season,now you don't want any!


Not me ...............


----------



## Young Pup

Well, still not sur how this is going to go. Will check skyeye later on around noon. but I do know we will be plowing again. payup payup


----------



## stotts1

i'll take some of that unwanted snow up river.... instead of the 6-10 we were supposed to get it turned into rain and @ 1/2 inch of white that melted before we had a chance to make anypayup


----------



## MahonLawnCare

EJK2352;991605 said:


> So true Grandview !!! That guys been on here crying about the lack of snow and now that we get a big storm he doesn't want anymore? I don't get it? We haven't had a storm dump like that one since March of 1993. I had 20" here in Salem, about 12" more than the weather guessers called for. This recent storm is one that will separate the boys from the men !!!


i hope your not talking about me...i have not been whining about anything..and if you are you must be misinformed...


----------



## clark lawn

Winter storm warning in effect from noon tuesday to 7 pm est wednesday... 

The national weather service in cleveland has issued a winter storm warning which is in effect from noon tuesday to 7 pm est wednesday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 

Low pressure will move across northern ohio tuesday night. Snow associated with this low will spread into northeast ohio late tuesday morning. Periods of snow will then continue through late wednesday. Accumulations through sunset on tuesday will generally be between 1 and 3 inches. Another 3 to 5 inches of snow is likely tuesday night with additional snowfall on wednesday. Total storm accumulations through early wednesday evening will range from 6 to 9 inches. 

In addition... Windy conditions will develop tuesday night into wednesday causing considerable blowing and drifting snow. Northeast to east winds of 10 to 20 mph tuesday evening will become northwest wednesday morning and increase to 15 to 25 mph with occasional higher gusts. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A winter storm warning is issued when severe winter weather is expected. Heavy snow and/or ice will cause hazardous driving conditions. If you will be traveling in the warning area you should choose an alternate route if possible, or you should use extreme caution if travel is unavoidable.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

$$$$payup


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message...corrected
national weather service wilmington oh
426 pm est mon feb 8 2010

...another winter storm to affect the ohio valley region tonight
into wednesday...

.low pressure will deepen as it moves northeast into the ohio
valley tonight into tuesday. Snow will spread over the region well
in advance of the low. As warmer air gets drawn northward...the
snow will mix with and possibly change to rain on tuesday in
northern kentucky and parts of southeast indiana and southern
ohio. As the low moves away from the area on tuesday night...
Colder air and additional moisture will wrap around the back side
of the system. This will bring more snow tuesday night into
wednesday. Also...blustery to windy conditions will develop.

Ohz045-046-054>056-063>065-090545-
/o.upg.kiln.ws.a.0003.100209t0500z-100210t2300z/
/o.new.kiln.ws.w.0002.100209t0900z-100210t2300z/
union oh-delaware-madison-franklin oh-licking-fayette oh-pickaway-
fairfield-
including the cities of...marysville...delaware...london...
Columbus...newark...washington court house...circleville...
Lancaster
426 pm est mon feb 8 2010

...winter storm warning in effect from 4 am tuesday to 6 pm est
wednesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
storm warning for heavy snow...which is in effect from 4 am
tuesday to 6 pm est wednesday. The winter storm watch is no longer
in effect.

Snow will overspread the region late tonight and continue through
tuesday. Accumulations up to 1 inch can be expected by daybreak
with another 2 to 4 inches during the day. There may be a lull in
snow tuesday evening before increasing again late tuesday night
into wednesday. This additional snow will push storm total amounts
to 6 to 9 inches. Furthermore...blustery to windy conditions will
develop late tuesday night resulting in blowing and drifting snow
through wednesday.

A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow
are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an
emergency. If you must travel...keep an extra
flashlight...food...and water in your vehicle in case of an
emergency.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it is snowing:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## alsam116

young pup wat do you think about the sunday/monday snow?? the way i see it is it fell apart for cincy, still maybe a salt but thats it!!! i want more white stuff..we were out for about 13 tuesday.and then went out for about 12 or 13 today also$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Young Pup

I read some on skyeye last night and just now. Looks ot be good for you guys down there. But really to nail this down, need to wait till Friday evening for something concrete.


----------



## Young Pup

Check this out:

http://www.break.com/index/meterologist-freaks-out-over-more-blizzard.html


----------



## MahonLawnCare

hahaha my sentiments exactly if i don't get some sleep


----------



## Young Pup

For you southern Ohio guys, cmh not quite yet:

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
222 PM EST SAT FEB 13 2010

...ANOTHER WINTER STORM TO AFFECT THE OHIO VALLEY...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OVER THE LOWER OHIO VALLEY ON
SUNDAY...AND WILL TRACK INTO THE CENTRAL APPALACHIANS BY MONDAY
EVENING. AS THE LOW MOVES SOUTH OF THE OHIO RIVER SUNDAY NIGHT
AND MONDAY...SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD PARTS OF INDIANA...KENTUCKY AND
OHIO. THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE SEVERAL INCHES OF
SNOW ACROSS PARTS OF THE OHIO VALLEY...ESPECIALLY ACROSS AREAS
SOUTH OF THE I-70 CORRIDOR.

INZ066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ063>065-070>074-077>082-088-
140930-
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.A.0004.100214T2300Z-100216T1100Z/
FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-
BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-
MASON-LEWIS-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-
ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BROOKVILLE...VERSAILLES...
LAWRENCEBURG...RISING SUN...VEVAY...CARROLLTON...WARSAW...
BURLINGTON...INDEPENDENCE...ALEXANDRIA...OWENTON...WILLIAMSTOWN...
FALMOUTH...BROOKSVILLE...MOUNT OLIVET...MAYSVILLE...VANCEBURG...
WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...HAMILTON...
LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...CINCINNATI...
MILFORD...GEORGETOWN...HILLSBORO...WEST UNION...PIKETON...
PORTSMOUTH
222 PM EST SAT FEB 13 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH LATE
MONDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH LATE
MONDAY NIGHT.

LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP SUNDAY EVENING...AS A STORM
SYSTEM MOVES INTO THE OHIO VALLEY. SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY
THROUGH EARLY MONDAY...WITH OCCASIONAL SNOW CONTINUING INTO MONDAY
EVENING. BY THE TIME SNOW ENDS EARLY TUESDAY...THE POTENTIAL
EXISTS FOR TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 6 INCHES...WITH
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.

THESE FORECAST SNOW AMOUNTS ARE HIGHLY DEPENDENT ON THE EVENTUAL
TRACK OF THE UPCOMING STORM SYSTEM. IF THE SYSTEM MOVES FURTHER
NORTH OR SOUTH OF THE CURRENT FORECAST TRACK...THEN SNOWFALL
AMOUNTS MAY BE LESS.

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE
FOR A HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER EVENT IN OR CLOSE TO THE WATCH
AREA.

$$

HAWBLITZEL





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Young Pup

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/day2_psnow_gt_04.gif


----------



## Young Pup

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_84HR.gif

Check this out and look at the legend.

Just found out this is not the latest map. It was from earlier, I will post and updated one when it comes out.


----------



## Scottscape

Young Pup;999451 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_84HR.gif
> 
> Check this out and look at the legend.
> 
> Just found out this is not the latest map. It was from earlier, I will post and updated one when it comes out.


That last map looks pretty good. Am I seeing around 7?


----------



## Young Pup

Scottscape;999670 said:


> That last map looks pretty good. Am I seeing around 7?


You sure do.

Now we are under a winter storm watch:

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
938 AM EST SUN FEB 14 2010

...ANOTHER WINTER STORM TO AFFECT THE OHIO VALLEY...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OVER THE LOWER OHIO VALLEY TODAY...
AND WILL TRACK TO THE CENTRAL APPALACHIANS BY MONDAY EVENING. AS
THE LOW MOVES NEAR THE OHIO RIVER SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY...SNOW
WILL OVERSPREAD PARTS OF INDIANA...KENTUCKY AND OHIO. THIS SYSTEM
HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACROSS PARTS OF THE
OHIO VALLEY...ESPECIALLY NEAR THE I-71 CORRIDOR.

OHZ045-046-054>056-142200-
/O.CON.KILN.WS.A.0004.100215T0900Z-100216T1100Z/
UNION OH-DELAWARE-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...NEWARK
938 AM EST SUN FEB 14 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
LATE MONDAY NIGHT...

SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT AS STORM SYSTEM MOVES
TOWARD THE MIDDLE OHIO VALLEY. SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...IS
EXPECTED ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL DIMINISH IN COVERAGE AND INTENSITY
MONDAY NIGHT. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR TOTAL SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 8 INCHES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.

THESE FORECAST SNOW AMOUNTS ARE HIGHLY DEPENDENT ON THE EVENTUAL
TRACK OF THE UPCOMING STORM SYSTEM. IF THE SYSTEM MOVES FURTHER
NORTH OR SOUTH OF THE CURRENT FORECAST TRACK...THEN SNOWFALL
AMOUNTS MAY BE LESS.

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE
FOR A HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER EVENT IN OR CLOSE TO THE WATCH
AREA.

$$


----------



## Young Pup

Central Ohio update for nws:

http://www.erh.noaa..../snow-feb14.gif


----------



## clark lawn

JP your link is no good


----------



## Young Pup

clark lawn;1000024 said:


> JP your link is no good


Hmnn it expired. It was showing snow total for the central part from the nws of around 7 inches. But now the nws has issued a winter storm warning for 5-9 so that map was probalby deleted.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
1142 AM EST SUN FEB 14 2010

...ANOTHER WINTER STORM TO AFFECT THE OHIO VALLEY...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OVER THE LOWER OHIO VALLEY TODAY...
AND WILL TRACK TO THE CENTRAL APPALACHIANS BY MONDAY EVENING. AS
THE LOW MOVES NEAR THE OHIO RIVER TONIGHT AND MONDAY...SNOW
WILL OVERSPREAD PARTS OF INDIANA...KENTUCKY AND OHIO. THIS SYSTEM
WILL PRODUCE SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACROSS PARTS OF THE OHIO
VALLEY...ESPECIALLY NEAR THE I-71 AND I-70 CORRIDORS.

OHZ045-046-054>056-150045-
/O.UPG.KILN.WS.A.0004.100215T0900Z-100216T1100Z/
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.W.0003.100215T0900Z-100216T1100Z/
UNION OH-DELAWARE-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...NEWARK
1142 AM EST SUN FEB 14 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM MONDAY TO 6 AM EST
TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM MONDAY
TO 6 AM EST TUESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP OVERNIGHT TONIGHT AS A STORM SYSTEM
MOVES TOWARD THE MIDDLE OHIO VALLEY. SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...IS
EXPECTED ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL DIMINISH IN COVERAGE AND INTENSITY
MONDAY NIGHT. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 9 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW
ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN
EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA
FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN
EMERGENC


----------



## DScapes

Bring it on mother nature! I'd love to see another 6-9inches tomorrow, which is what the weather bug alert is saying... did I hear about another storm tracking for the end of the week?


----------



## Young Pup

DScapes;1000745 said:


> Bring it on mother nature! I'd love to see another 6-9inches tomorrow, which is what the weather bug alert is saying... did I hear about another storm tracking for the end of the week?


yeppers more behind that too :bluebounc


----------



## clark lawn

i heard a rumor about a big snow coming either this weekend or first of next week, anyone else hear this.


----------



## DScapes

should see something about it on the news (chan 4) now at 11:30pm, think he said something about the storm being 5,000 miles away right now... whatever that means


----------



## Young Pup

Means that it is not even on the west coast yet. It out in the ocean taking a swim. :waving:Chris Bradley had a couple of different solutions one being all rain for us here in cmh. Way to early to tell what it is going to do. Give it till later Friday night to see what happens with it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Hey JP, what is going on with Skyeye? It's been shut down since last night.


----------



## Young Pup

Think the are finally upgrading.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

say it ain't snow!!!! no more!!!!! gimme a break for at least a week!!!!!!! aaaahhhh


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1004852 said:


> Think the are finally upgrading.


I'm having skyeye withdraw........

Hope they come back soon, I need my weather fix!


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1005181 said:


> I'm having skyeye withdraw........
> 
> Hope they come back soon, I need my weather fix!


from:

skyeyeweather.com

WEATHER FORUM UPDATE
PLEASE NOTE: The Skyeye Weather Forum is currently offline, but will be back in time for the approaching storm.

While doing what was suppose to be a quick fix, we finally found what has been causing all the slowdown. We appologize for this unexpected inconvenience, but appreciate your patience. Check back later tonight


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Young Pup;1005207 said:


> from:
> 
> skyeyeweather.com
> 
> WEATHER FORUM UPDATE
> PLEASE NOTE: The Skyeye Weather Forum is currently offline, but will be back in time for the approaching storm.
> 
> While doing what was suppose to be a quick fix, we finally found what has been causing all the slowdown. We appologize for this unexpected inconvenience, but appreciate your patience. Check back later tonight


Nice!


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1005210 said:


> Nice!


Ok here is something to wet your mouth. Look in the bottom rt hand corner. that is the precip map. The blue line is the zero line we are ever so close to being a snow mix here in cmh from what I can see. I am heading out to run errands so, this should help you for awhile. Also, remember plenty of model runs yet to come.

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/fp1_090.shtml

This is for Monday at 6am.


----------



## Young Pup

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1005210 said:


> Nice!


It's back up and running.


----------



## M Runner

Has anyone heard about a potential storm brewing for NW Ohio Sunday pm and Monday?? Want to do some minor repairs on the plow truck but may hold off if anone's heard anything. Thanks.


----------



## grandview

Any of you Ohio guys find Clapper buried in a snowbank ,haven't heard from him.


----------



## partsguy08

I talked to him yesterday. He has been busy moving piles so buried in a snowbank is not far from the truth.


----------



## DScapes

well, equipment is finally cleaned, lubed, and ready to go yet again... ice tracks are cleared and I have spots to put snow again, don't tell me winter is over yet! is this break going to break soon, i'm sick of looking at dirty snow!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

grandview;1007116 said:


> Any of you Ohio guys find Clapper buried in a snowbank ,haven't heard from him.


actually yes, i had to go down to minerva and pull him out...don't worry i made sure to take pictures and i will post them! :laughing:


----------



## WALKERS

Cool way to to help him out. Need details thou so we can ride him about it. LOL


----------



## clark lawn

JP whats it look like for us guys in the northeast corner?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Im dug out lol, been swamp around here.


----------



## Scottscape

its over guys. I don't see anything under freezing after tonight. Good year! :salute:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Clapper&Company;1020883 said:


> Im dug out lol, been swamp around here.


swamped at the diamond royale huh?


----------



## DScapes

hope ya'll didn't park the plows and spreaders too far away!!!payup


----------



## Lux Lawn

DScapes;1032587 said:


> hope ya'll didn't park the plows and spreaders too far away!!!payup


Took a couple of them off.....But they are close, I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------

